# calling your baby/child "my lil monster"



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

So, everytime I see my mom, I get a lecture about how mean/horrible it is of me to call my DS "my little monster" - How I'm damaging his pyche, and how much that "hurts" him... Personally I think its bull - I call him my lil monster cause he is - he gets into everything, makes messes everywhere etc... I know this is just what babies do, but still..

anyhow, am I wrong? Should I never call him my lil monster, monkey, etc?? Or, is it harmless... I really do mean it endearinly, I swear...


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

That sounds like my mom!







My father was always calling us all kinds of crazy stuff as kids, and Mom was certain we were going to grow up with some kind of complex because of it. She used to get so angry at him! We kids loved it: we could tell he was just was loving us to pieces as he was joking with us. It never, ever flt mean. We thought of it as "terms of endearment." Mom never understood, and still doesn't.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I call my boys that all the time. I think if you were saying in some nasty, mean tone, yeah it might hurt them. I assume you do like me and lovingly call him a lil monster.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I call my kids monsters all the time







I say it jokingly and dd actually thinks it is funny.


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

bah!
My 3 year old giggles like a fool when I call her Stinky for no reason. My kids love when I call them dorky names like that. In fact, Lily pleads with Sid to call her Little Devil.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

If we're giving thema complex then mine will be screwed for life, lol. Dh calls ours "turd-butt". Lovely eh?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

As long as your kid doesnt' mind, and you mean it in a playful way, then it's fine.

If your DC gets upset at being called 'a monster' then I assume you'd stop, right?

Any child who's ever watched Sesame Street probably associates monsters with lovable balls of fluff anyway.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I call my DD a variety of names..."killer" and "monkey" being the top two....

When she starts flinging poo and stalking me with the steak knives, I'll start worrying.


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh no. My kids are going to be whacked then. They're (lovingly) called BugLips, spawn, monster, stinky, McFartyPants, you name it.







My oldest thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I call my baby Monkeyboy and Monstertruck.

I was called Sweetpea and my brother was Dude or Big A.

Does it REALLY matter? I mean, unless you have a chunky girl and you're calling her "Miss Chunkster," I don't see how it damages the average child who grows up in a loving, secure home.


----------



## Rach (Nov 11, 2003)

My mom called us "monsters" when we were kids. We thought it was funny. I call my kids monsters or beasts and I've been lectured a time or two by strangers. My girls think it's funny too, or sometimes my older one will correct us "We're not monsters, we're little girls!"


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

My MIL gets upset when I call DS2 monster boy. I actually have been trying to stop.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I think it's fine as long as your intentions are not harmful. My dad gets upset when I call my kids "silly," for some reason, even though I've explained to him that "silly" is a term of endearment in our house. My middle child's nickname is Monkey; I call her Monkey more than I call her by her actual name.


----------



## Ecstatic (Aug 13, 2007)

I think it's a term of endearment. My mom STILL calls me her monster, and I'm almost 25, expecting my own, lol.


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

I think most moms have strange terms of endearment for their little ones. I call my DS anything from "booger" to "Stinky McStinkerton"







. DH calls him "dude", "little monster", "monkeyboy" and all sorts of stuff. Like all the PPs said, as long as you're not saying it in a derogatory way there isn't anything wrong with it.
Hell, I'm 20 and my dad still calls me Yoda b/c the first thing he said when I was born (not kidding, my mom confirmed this) was, "Look! It's Yoda!"







:


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I call ds2 "goober" all the time - don't even know where I got it. My mom called us imps. I called ds1 all kinds of things. They're all affectionately meant, and I really get the feeling that the urge to hang nicknames on our little ones is almost universal. If you're not poking at a vulnerable area (eg. the "Miss Chunkster" thing someone mentioned above) and the child isn't hurt by it, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

my little one gets called the eli monster, baby monster and babyzilla. and silly. all in very much fun.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

We totally call the kids monsters







and other things.

My mom called us little rats and other strange things (in Norwegian though) growing up, it was just terms of endearment.

We call our kids monkeys (what kid isn't a monkey, seriously!!), monsters, other random things that are on the tip of my tongue.

We are not a nice sweet household. I mean we LOVE each other, we sleep together, we are close. But we aren't careful with words. We don't outright say bad things, but cute or funny teasing things are what we are all about. We cuss like sailors, we are skeptical and sarcastic and very open. So, it is probably different family by family. I am sure some of the things we say would not fly in some families while for us they are just normal talk.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Goober is the inside "nut" inside a peanut shell. The "best part of the peanut."

We also call the kids "goobers."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I call ds2 "goober" all the time - don't even know where I got it. My mom called us imps. I called ds1 all kinds of things. They're all affectionately meant, and I really get the feeling that the urge to hang nicknames on our little ones is almost universal. If you're not poking at a vulnerable area (eg. the "Miss Chunkster" thing someone mentioned above) and the child isn't hurt by it, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

my mom does this too, always trying to guilt-trip me about "how harshly i speak to the children" I'm like *gimme a break* they KNOW we're joking, they call us names too, it's a big fun joke for all of us together!


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

It's not 'my lil monster' that will give them the complex... it's when you use a first AND middle name


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

We lovingly refer to our toddler as "Beastie" or "The Beast"... and my step mom insists that we are "cursing" her... She always says things like "dont speak those type of things into existance." Sorry, step mom, but it already exists! She is the The Beast and we love her!


----------



## bechand0128 (Mar 22, 2006)

We call ds2 Nick-Nick, which MANY, MANY people have commented on. "Oh!!! Like Jack-Jack from the Incredibles?!?! How cute!" "Yes, just like that. He's our little ball of fire."









It sounds so much better than demon child, I suppose.

Ds1 is my bug. I've also called them (interchangeably) sweetpea, stinky, chunky monkey, shorty, monkey, pumpkin noodle, monkey butt, loud mouth... etc.

My parents called me miniscule, as I was always petite growing up. This was fine, until I said, you know, that makes me feel small, like I'm not important small. At this point, they should have found something else. But alas, they still call me miniscule. Atleast they can complement me now. My Dad (in all seriousness) suggested I go to med school today, said I could teach them some stuff. This was in response to a lengthy "Why I will NOT get the flu shot" email.







:


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

My kids are little monsters and i'm the mommy monster. We are all going to end up with issues i guess








My son is also a monkey and my daughter a booger face, all said in a loving manner of course.


----------



## DuchsLove (May 13, 2005)

Sebby is Monkey or Bubba.

Tyler is Monster or FartyButt.

i see nothing wrong with it. They are nicknames and eventually i won't use them anymore as they get older.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bechand0128* 
It sounds so much better than demon child, I suppose.

I even called ds1 that a few times. I meant it just like my mom meant "imp" or I meant "monster". He was never bothered by it.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demeter9* 
Goober is the inside "nut" inside a peanut shell. The "best part of the peanut."

We also call the kids "goobers."

Hey - I think I did vaguely know that. It's weird - nobody I know _ever_ uses the term goober. I'm not sure I've ever actually heard it spoken. But, somehow, when ds2 is being goofy, "goober" is the first thing that slips out of my mouth.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I call mine my demon spawn. And monsters and all sorts of teasing fun names that I'm sure make me sound like a monster here


----------



## Ruthiegirl (Jun 25, 2004)

My kids are my little pack of monkeys.

As an aside, my mom never, ever used terms like this. I was secretly very jealous of the kids whose moms called them sweet endearments like monkey, monster, goober, silly-face, etc.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Dad used to call me Hopalong Catastrophe.







DH and I refer to the unborn baby as 'blottus child' or 'that bally baby!' when it's kicking too hard or otherwise causing me distress... I don't imagine it's suffering psychological trauma in the womb, but we shall see. If it grows up nasty and maladjusted, blame the nicknames.


----------



## MamaVolpe (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't think it is an insult it all depends though on how the kid percieves monsters. If he think of monsters like Monsters Inc then they are cute cuddley and kinda funny, if they think of scary movie monsters it might hurt their feelings. I think it just depends on the kid.


----------



## Neldavi (Jun 28, 2005)

*


----------



## gwerydd (Jun 7, 2007)

my mom called me fang because of the way my teeth grew in and my dad called my sister Turkey Bird, my cousins called me whiney Shirley when i was little and the name has stuck around, everybody gets called a whiney Shirley at some point. we call dd lots of little pet names, Babezilla, sweet pea, crabby pants... i callled my dd little monster today because she was crawling around on the floor growling and biting my foot.


----------



## gwerydd (Jun 7, 2007)

oh, and my FIL used to call my dh Professor when he did something stupid, it's funny because my dh is actually now a professor at a local university.







it never hurt his feelings because he knew it was in fun, he actually remembers it fondly.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

I variously call my kids my evil progeny or my evil spawns.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangebird* 

We are not a nice sweet household. I mean we LOVE each other, we sleep together, we are close. But we aren't careful with words. We don't outright say bad things, but cute or funny teasing things are what we are all about. We cuss like sailors, we are skeptical and sarcastic and very open. So, it is probably different family by family. I am sure some of the things we say would not fly in some families while for us they are just normal talk.

This describes us as well, though I *know* we veer into pretty awful (to the outside) territory with our jokes . . . calling each other f'ers and a-holes, etc. It's all in good fun, though, and I don't care what outsiders think as long as my kids are laughing and cool with it.


----------



## darien (Nov 15, 2005)

My dc's nicknames are "Freakboy" and "Demon."


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you know that almost every culture has a tradition of calling babies and small children affectionate but slightly unflattering names? Generally it's so that the spirits, or the gods, or the faeries, will not think you love the child so much that they steal it away. Of course, implicit in this is the assumption that naturally the child is so precious and loved that if the spirits/gods/faeries KNEW how precious and loved the child was, they would stop at nothing to steal it!

So, calling your child "lil monster" is just a tongue-in-cheek way of expressing how much you love that child, and how very precious they are.

You could explain it that way to your mom. You could also explain that we call Nico "fat little nuisance" and "troublesome imp" for exactly the same reasons.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I call James a monster and Destruct-Or and Deamon Spawn among other things...







thus far he hasn't developed a complex.

I call my DD "Chunk-a-lunk" or "Chubster" but she's a (nearly) 12 pound 1 month old (up from 7lbs 3oz at birth) tell me thats not a "Chubster" lol


----------



## 93085 (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Individuation* 
You could also explain that we call Nico "fat little nuisance" and "troublesome imp" for exactly the same reasons.

















We frequently use the phrase, "troublesome child." It's from Tikki Tikki Tembo. We also describe misbehavior as "devilish." I think we once heard Michael Jackson describe Tommy Mottola as "devilish" and we thought it sounded appealingly silly.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

I call DS 'ratbag', he loves it. Or cheeky monkey.

If it's said with love and in a loving manner I don't think it's going scar anybody!


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
So, everytime I see my mom, I get a lecture about how mean/horrible it is of me to call my DS "my little monster" - How I'm damaging his pyche, and how much that "hurts" him...









Little known fact: It really IS possible to take parenting too seriously!

I've called my kids all kinds of stuff. Now that some of them are big and can complain coherently about some of the things I've done as a mother, the names I've called them (booger face, snooter britches, fart-party pants, little beasties, etc.; I have a zillion of 'em) are not even on their "evil mama" radar.


----------



## jauncourt (Mar 15, 2007)

We also call our boys monsters, monkeys, boobles (not sure where it came from), all kinds of stuff. Also "thing one and thing two" from Dr Seuss.









My parents called us frogs and toads, and still do, and "pootie" and "tootie" and all sorts of other things. I think I turned out okay...









Maura


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

I call my 2 year old "beast" because well ... he is one...lol. I also call my kids Sugar Booger. I call the babies Thing 1 and Thing 2. Oldest is now 12 and he does not seem to care.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

We have two toddler shirts that all three of my kids have word - "Mommy's Little Monster" and "Daddy's Little Devil." Clearly, I don't have an issue with it. I think it speaks to their mischievousness and daring - both qualities I admire (and am challenged by.)


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I also call them "Wild Things" and ask them to keep down the rumpus.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

I obviously have no problem with monster since I am "Crittersmom".







They are my critters.I also call them gremlins and wee beasties.Right now the littlest gremlin is getting into the dog kennel.....


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

I call my little girl, "Monster" and my son, "Nudge". They think it's funny. My son jokingly calls me "The Crazy Lady" and my little girl jokes that I'm her "Wicked Stepmother". (Story behind that- her Mother started that in a less than nice way, but we turned it into a big joke.














Often, when one of my kids comes home, when they walk through the door, me or my Hubby will say, "Oh, no, it's Katherine!" or "Oh, no, it's Gary!" and so far, they're not axe murderes or in any need of therapy. As long as your son knows you're joking and doesn't mind, I don't see the problem.


----------



## tangozulu (Jun 8, 2004)

When I called my ds3 little monster, he calls me Mommy Monster and gives me a hug! I think monsters like Sesame Street monsters, YK?


----------



## Sassenach280 (Sep 28, 2007)

I sometimes call DD "little tornado" because it looks like our house was hit by one. It doesn't seem to bother her, although she probably doesn't know what that even means. If I call her monster, she'll make a scary face and growl at me.


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
So, everytime I see my mom, I get a lecture about how mean/horrible it is of me to call my DS "my little monster" - How I'm damaging his pyche, and how much that "hurts" him... Personally I think its bull - I call him my lil monster cause he is - he gets into everything, makes messes everywhere etc... I know this is just what babies do, but still..

anyhow, am I wrong? Should I never call him my lil monster, monkey, etc?? Or, is it harmless... I really do mean it endearinly, I swear...


I don't see anything wrong with that.... it's a very motherly thing to say


----------



## clicksab (Oct 15, 2006)

It's fine! I grew up being called "mona", which is monkey in spanish.
Of course I called my DD a monkey in front of my mom and she immediately gasps and says "oooh, don't call her that!" I reminded her that I grew up with that nickname and she says "No you didn't! It's different in spanish, it's sweeter. In English it's just mean." Wha?!







: I still call DD monkey and I call my mom crazy lady.


----------



## Jen_in_NH (Jul 16, 2007)

I guess my Stinky McStink pickle will have to go through life emotionally scarred







And maybe I should get rid of his "Mommy's little monster" onesie?


----------



## rambunctiouscurls (Oct 4, 2006)

All of those are cute. What I have a problem with is dp calling our dd "shitty"
UGH. It drives me insane. He rarely says it anymore but I don't think you can call some one "shitty" even with love... just rubs me the wrong way, y'know?


----------



## cjanelles (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, OP, if you're scarring your baby, I'm scarring my 6 mo DD, too...

Because I call her "Bratly," "Bratilda" and "Tyrant-asaurus Rex" all the time.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

My DS1 is "Booger" and my DS2 is "Chubs". I also refer to the two of them as Tweedledee and Tweedledum.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronsmom* 
I think most moms have strange terms of endearment for their little ones. I call my DS anything from "booger" to "Stinky McStinkerton"







. DH calls him "dude", "little monster", "monkeyboy" and all sorts of stuff. Like all the PPs said, as long as you're not saying it in a derogatory way there isn't anything wrong with it.
Hell, I'm 20 and my dad still calls me Yoda b/c the first thing he said when I was born (not kidding, my mom confirmed this) was, "Look! It's Yoda!"







:









We do, too. I have had people say really mean things to me when I would call one of my kids my little Changeling or something. It's all in jest and we all have weird senses of humor here. That's how I was raised, and it never hurt me. A lot of other stuff did, but calling play names like "rascal" or little "monster" is harmless as long as it's not hurting the person. Now, I do know someone that calls their boys girl names to punish them. THAT, IMO, is wrong. Especially when the kid begs them to stop and cries.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Individuation* 
Did you know that almost every culture has a tradition of calling babies and small children affectionate but slightly unflattering names? Generally it's so that the spirits, or the gods, or the faeries, will not think you love the child so much that they steal it away. Of course, implicit in this is the assumption that naturally the child is so precious and loved that if the spirits/gods/faeries KNEW how precious and loved the child was, they would stop at nothing to steal it!

So, calling your child "lil monster" is just a tongue-in-cheek way of expressing how much you love that child, and how very precious they are.

You could explain it that way to your mom. You could also explain that we call Nico "fat little nuisance" and "troublesome imp" for exactly the same reasons.









It's funny you should say that. I read that somewhere years ago, along with something about calling attractive children ugly and such and I'd forgotten it (but apparently remembered subconscienously) until you mentioned it. My kids, if you look at my pictures, are beautiful. I'm not sure how it started, but every once in a while, you'll hear me tell one of them, "Too bad you're so ugly." or "Too bad you're such a brat!". My Mother gets horrified- "They're gonna grow up with inferiority complexes!"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantesmama* 
I also refer to the two of them as Tweedledee and Tweedledum.

I got Thing One and Thing Two. And Nit and Pick.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

I call my little girl Bubba because it was the first thing I kinda understood from her. It has just kinda stuck, for now. When she was tiny all wrapped up in her swaddle blanket I called her bug (she looked like she was in a cocoon).

What bothers me to no end is my MIL calling her "lil G". She is not a rapper, or a gangsta, so please stop calling her that.


----------



## jdedmom (Jul 11, 2006)

As I mentioned in another thread....my grandfather "Pappy"







who died 13 years ago called my "Porcupine". I loved it and miss it so much. He called me porcupine because when I was a baby I rubbed my hands in my food then in my hair and it would stick up like a porcupine.

I call my youngest "Pooper Scooper".


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Mine is my monkey boy/ monkey-toe or monkey-leg. Most frequently, monkey-leg. He has such mischevious deliberate ways of playing with is, it just reminds me of a baby monkey. He has long legs and arms, too. His skin is also extremely soft, some sometimes we call him "Butter" or "cream cheeks" or "cream legs". It feels like someone rubbed his skin over with butter after he gets outta the tub. He's so much fun to kiss on. These names just feel right.


----------

